# 2 bunnies needs homes in york,PA



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Feb 16, 2013)

my co-workers sister had surgery and can't keep her bunnies. hutch, supplies, and bunnies are free to good home!! they are dwarf mixed breeds?? bonded male and female. male is neutered, they are 2 years old. they are kept outside in hutch under porch. they are friendly, raised with kids!! please help me find them a good forever home!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 16, 2013)

Praying for you and them, good luck. Too darn far.


----------



## LionBunn (Feb 20, 2013)

Any luck yet? Craigslist is a good place to list them. Just be cautious.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Feb 21, 2013)

no nothing yet!! she really didn't want to put them in the paper or on craigslist!! she wanted somebody with a lot of rabbit experience!! still hoping!!!


----------



## Beazle (Feb 22, 2013)

If you can arrange a bunny train to Iowa I would. I wanted a Holland Lop but dwarfs are a close second. I don't drive but my boyfriend would be pretty helpful and could get us at the very least to the border. They would be inside bunnies and well loved.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Feb 22, 2013)

I wish I could!! Iowa is really far!!


----------



## ams1786 (Mar 14, 2013)

Darn they're adorable but I couldn't do three...hopefully you find someone but Philly isn't the best place to find rabbit owners. If you're in a tight spot you could try reaching out to Luv-N-Bunns - it's a local rabbit rescue group in the 'burbs.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 14, 2013)

They are adorable little things! I don't know if I can, but I have some friends around that area, I'll see if any of them would want them.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Mar 14, 2013)

my friend's sister going have to take them to spca in next few days since she cant find anybody to take them!!!  anybody from philly want 2 sweet little bunnies?? and hutch and supplies for free!!!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry you haven't found a home for them yet! I hope you can still find them a good home. I'm too far away to take them in but I would do it if I could even on a temporary basis until a permanent home could be found for them. They are adorable. Hope someone on here is nearby & could possibly keep them & find them a permanent home if they couldn't keep them permanently.


----------



## roxyllsk (Mar 15, 2013)

Have you posted on FB ?


----------



## existenziell (Mar 15, 2013)

Awww, they are so adorable! Wish I could take them but, yeah, Michigan is way too far. I hope you find a home for them soon.


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 15, 2013)

DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE said:


> my friend's sister going have to take them to spca in next few days since she cant find anybody to take them!!!  anybody from philly want 2 sweet little bunnies?? and hutch and supplies for free!!!



I pm'd you last night. I may be able to help. Have a big soft spot for keeping bunnies out of the spca.


----------



## James Maxwell (Mar 19, 2013)

I live an hour from Philadelphia. I hate to see any bunnies go to the SPCA. I could take them if they came with a indoor cage.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Mar 19, 2013)

I think lionbunn is going to take them, but thank you so much and will keep u in mind! I think my friend's sister is giving her kids a little more time to help out with the bunnies!! thank goodness for all you kind people!!!


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 20, 2013)

Still waiting to hear back from her. I believe she's in mont clare, pa. Thats what came up when i called her. It an hour and a half from me. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 20, 2013)

ray:


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 22, 2013)

James Maxwell said:


> I live an hour from Philadelphia. I hate to see any bunnies go to the SPCA. I could take them if they came with a indoor cage.



They come with the hutch pictured. I'm adopting them sunday. Using the hutch inside.


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 22, 2013)

Yupperz i'm getting them sunday..


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Mar 22, 2013)

yay! lionbunn is getting the bunnies!! prayers have been answered!! thank u, thank u, thank u!! can't wait for updates on them!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 22, 2013)

Yay!  they found a great home! Post pics of your new buns when you get them LionBunn!


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 23, 2013)

DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE said:


> yay! lionbunn is getting the bunnies!! prayers have been answered!! thank u, thank u, thank u!! can't wait for updates on them!!



Welcome,welcome, welcome.. I'll work on pics of them. They will be well taken care of and spoiled. No more enduring the elements for them. :happybunny:


----------

